# Your boats name..tell me about it



## jobi (May 15, 2010)

Hi all
This is where I am, tomorow I will be the owner of my first boat.
I want to call her Jobi after an island in melaniesie, that is where it all started for me 25 years ago. I wish to sail her there eventualy.

whats the story behind your boats name?

Rgds


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

We got our name Re Metau from the book The Last Navigator by Steve Thomas (from This Old House). The outer islands of Yap are called re metau, "people of the sea", for without their mastery of seafaring they would die.


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

Jobi is a cool name! And you have a pretty good reason to name it that. Thumbs up from me 

I unfortunately don't have a story because I've yet to name my boat


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

My first keel boat was named "Blown Away II" I just took off the "II".
Figured it was fitting because up until I was about 35 I wandered a lot, friends and family always said I was blown in and out on the wind.

M current boat hasn't told me what her name is yet.

Ken

edited for spelling errors, do I have enough in now?


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Paloma is Spanish for dove


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

"Keeled Over" because I like word play.. my lapstrake dingy if I ever build her will be called "A lil keeled over" 

Being in Bristol PA i thought of "Bristol Gurl" and my YC being off of Radcliffe street. I thought of "Radcliffe Girl" (gurl, goil, gyrl, etc) lol


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Oh Joy was her name when I got her, named after a PO's wife. I thought of renaming her to an earlier name but decided "Oh Joy" fit, especially during the restoration whenever I found something new to fix...


----------



## proflyer (Aug 13, 2007)

P/O called it FarFetch because he brought it out from Ontario.
I like it so it stays


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

Event Horizon - the boundary of a black hole, as in sailing into the unknown.
We had the name before the boat.


----------



## ROSA (Oct 22, 2009)

"ROSA" Our Cutter was built in Minn. in 1977 by Tom Copeman, who was assisted by a shipwright. The shipwright's wife was Rosa. Rosa supplied all the support for the construction in the way of food, drink and the like daily, during the five year construction period. Rosa became ill and passed away a couple of days prior to the launching. Tom, who had had not been able to decide on as name decided that Rosa had to be it. When we found "ROSA" in '05 we just could not change the name and so Rosa lives on. We have learned to love her too!


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

My boats name is 'Rhythm' so named by the PO. I can't think of a more fitting name for a beautiful sailboat so it stays the name to this day. I did however name my dinghy. The little boat is '&Blues'.

BTW, I think Jobi would be a great name...MGM


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

If you have a name that speaks to you....that is what you should name the boat. Great story, and someday maybe a good call in to say that your boat is home.

I had never named a boat myself. I have had a few with no name, and I inherited a few of my fathers "Honey Bee" (my mother was Bea) and he had I to IV and I owned IV and just restored II. Another story.

When we bought this sailboat we needed a name. I wanted JET, but my wife did not like the story and came up with Splash Dance and it seemed to fit. So, Splash Dance it is. Feels right! Go with your gut!


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

A boat down the dock from us is named: Laughing Lady and the dinghy's same is Chuckles.
Many years ago, my dad named his, then new, beautiful, black-hulled, '60 Hinkley B40, Lola - my mom said it was from a line in an old song - Whatever Lola wants, Lola gets!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Our sailboat is "Whiskeyjack," which is a Canadian bird primarily blue in colour, like our boat. the name came with the boat, we liked it, so it stays. The dinghy is named "Chirp." Our wooden cruiser is named "Legacy," a name we thought was fitting for a wooden boat.

One thing to keep in mind about names. Never name your boat something that sounds ridiculous when hailing on Ch 16.


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

my 30 nimble express was named elaine tyler, the name of the granddaughter of the po who had the vessel built. i told him i would keep the name, as it sounded like a proper name of a sailing vessel. bljones, we have wiskeyjacks in northern minnesota also.


----------



## losesightofland (May 3, 2010)

I had just built a little shellback dinghy the summer before purchasing EIGYR. Just before I finished the dinghy, my uncle (who always let me borrow his Beetle Cat when I was a little one) passed away. In his honor, I name the little boat "Arthur". When EIGYR came into my life, I did some research and found the name Igraine, who was the mother of King Arthur. The Welsh version of this name is Eigyr, which I preferred.


----------



## kekkul (Aug 31, 2007)

My boatname is Buckeye, i was a ranger, am ritared right now.......


----------



## garyguss (Oct 9, 2007)

"Wabi Sabi" we find beauty in the marks of wear upon her, she is not perfect but she is good enough to take us out and bring us back


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

"Mikabee" it's made up from my first name, my wife's first name and our last name.

My parents did the same: "Lajobee"


----------



## snb25 (May 24, 2010)

*snb25*

my sailer is named sea note blues


----------



## snb25 (May 24, 2010)

dingy is more blue cause all is blue


----------



## smik13 (Sep 23, 2009)

"Ace of Hearts" is the name of my Hunter 33. It's from an old 80's song by the same name.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

"KEET" is Tlingit for killer whale. The boat is a Haida 26. I think the PO intended to name the boat in the Haida Language. Tlingit and Haida are not the same. I don't know if KEET means anything in Haida, but I am pretty sure she made a mistake.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Tangerine. She's orange. Not that exciting of a story really


----------



## svjobeth (Nov 29, 2008)

"Jo Beth" was the name of a very important woman in my life; she was perhaps one of the biggest influences my life has ever known. 

I was born in the early '60's, to parents aging in the mid-40's, a not so common event at the time. By the time I hit my teenage years in the mid '70's, they were pretty freaked out by me, my long hair, and my rebellious behavior. Jo Beth was one of my best friend's moms and she took me in (along with a few other 'strays') as her own child. She was a writer and artist, and more importantly, she was encouraging and supportive of my goals and dreams. She introduced me to the arts, pushed me to write, all the while making it known there was a big, beautiful world out there just waiting and wanting to be seen and experienced. When my wife and I told her of our plans to go cruising, she smiled and hugged us; she later told me it would be a life well suited to my temperament. From the time I was 16, I spent more time at her home than my own, and when my wife and I married, she was there as my 'second mom.'

On mothers day in 2002, while talking on the phone with her oldest daughter, she died from a sudden and massive heart attack. When we bought our boat in the late summer of '03, we knew what her name would be, and with the blessings of my 'second' family, she was, with no doubt, "Jo Beth".


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

October Moon for the big full moon that was rising over us the night we knew she was ours.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

My answering service informs people that I'm away from the office on assignment.

_s/v Assignment_, that is....


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

My cold weather sport is skiing. Current boat is "First Tracks". Previous boats were "Fall Line" and "Fresh Powder".


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Zanshin is a Japanese term from budo and deals with a clear state of mind, something that sailing certainly helps to achieve.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I may have a crush on a certain actress... 



















hotter than a $2 pistol.


----------



## rotrax (Feb 16, 2010)

Our boat is named Jess.This name was given by the previous owner who sailed her to the U.K.from Florida. Before this she was Sail Away and before that she was christened Island Spirit.Three names in ten years.We shall keep Jess-it suits her and is economical on self adhesive letters!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

My wife is Austrian, she said "Windgeist" one day referring to the German punctuation of wind spirit and it stuck, that all there was to it.

We almost went with "Intowish'in" but the admiral thought it was too corny, I have to agree


----------



## FlyingScot1 (May 11, 2010)

Our Ericson 32 was/is "Ariel" after the wind sprite in Shakespeare's Tempest in a Teapot. Not sure if she has been renamed. Dinghy in the BVI was "Carpe Dinghy" because someone was always shouting "grab the dinghy". New boat (Interlake) was named "Mariah" by the PO...pretty but not particularly original. My mom says it would be more appropriate for me to name it "Bite Me". She says it suits my personality more.


----------



## DropTop (May 7, 2009)

My Hunter 27 is named "Four Points" both for the 4 points on a compass rose to signify the directions of travel the boat will take me, and my previous company was named "ForePoint Networks", and the sale of which just over a year ago allowed me to purchase the boat.

My 22' SportCraft 'offshore' fishing boat is named Iron Jenny, partly for her dependance on the engine to get anywhere, and partly because my girlfriend's name is Jennifer.


----------



## jfdubu (Jul 18, 2002)

My boat name, starts with skiing. I happen to be one of those guys who when I pay for a lift ticket, will be the last guy on the mountain. So my friends coined the term I've been way laid, meaning I've been dragged up the mountain again for one more run, usually turning into two more. When I bought my boat I was going to name it "R Own" after the Buffit song but my wife and kids weren't that keen with that. Just as I was about to finish filling out the Coast Guard papers I thought, way laid, what does it mean?
From Websters , way laid; "to lie in wait for or attack from ambush" I took me a second to decide. My boat name "WHALAYED"<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>
<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1ersonName w:st="on">John Whaley</st1ersonName>


----------



## km2x (Mar 29, 2004)

*The Boat*

Our First boat was named by the Previous owner although it suited me perfectly at the time "RIFF RAFF"

Our next boat we named "LOKI" Norse god of Mischief and Thievery. 

I might have a little scandinavian in me.


----------



## WhatTheFoley (Mar 30, 2009)

When I was 21 my dad gave me a rock for my birthday (Queue the Charlie Brown sound clip "I got a rock..."). Evidently I was a bit "wayward" in college... so the rock had an engraving on it that said "Priorities". So a few years later when I got around to re-evaluating things I decided to buy a boat and live aboard. Couldn’t think of a better name for the boat then "Priorities".


----------



## padean (Jul 5, 2001)

"Doc Escape" is a relatively unimaginative name, given that I am a surgeon, and the boat is my best way of getting away from the work (not to mention the goal of getting the boat away from the dock as much as possible). Spent several months trying to figure out what name would be appropriate for our boat.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Haleakula- Is Hawaiian for " House of the Rising Sun"

My wife and I got married on Maui in the shadow of Haleakula ( the 8,000 foot volcano which make up one side of Maui. If you ever go there it is a tradition to go to the top and see a sunrise ceremony. Also take the 22 mile all downhill bike ride through the clouds and pineapple fields down to the beach below.

Dave


----------



## bellefonte (Jan 14, 2010)

We plan to name her "At Last" Ela Fizgerald song. The realization of a dream...


----------



## lokiii (Apr 5, 2010)

When trying to convince my wife that I needed a small boat I can sail myself, she said, "You're just want it to satisfy your inner viking." So..."Inner Viking" (Hunter 170).


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

When I was a kid I loved watching action movies on TV and if they were about a foreign land all the better. So watching the stories of Aladdin and his lamp and Ali Baba and the 40 thieves as well as The seventh journey of Sindbad planted the seeds in me of wanting to go to distant lands. My boat's name is Scheherazade the ( accredited ) author of the book 1001 Arabian nights where many of these stories originated from. 

Scheherazade was the sultan's wife who narrated The Thousand and One Nights. According to the story, the Sultan Shahryar found his first wife unfaithful, and after deciding that he hated all women, he married and killed a new wife each day. Scheherazade, daughter of his vizier, in an effort to avoid his previous wives' fate, related to him a fascinating story every night, promising to finish it on the following night. The sultan enjoyed the stories so much that he put off her execution indefinitely and finally abandoned the idea altogether.

Bedside's loving how the name sounds, I even told my daughter Courtney that she have a different name today if I had thought of this name sooner. I do wish a few more people could pronounce the name right. But having an Italian last name, I answer to just about anything. My hopes are that the Coast Guard will never need to.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Aythya,- The genus name for the canvasback duck


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

*Name*

Our boat was renamed by my wife and I when we purchased her 3 years ago. I own a motorcycle shop that specializes in Honda Goldwing motorcycles. So we named our boat "Wind Wing" sticking with the Goldwing theme.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

I wanted to name my boat after my mother and my paternal grandmother. Unfortunately, that would make her "Mary Jane". I figured that might draw undue attention for the authorities and other undesirables.


----------



## jpmpac (May 15, 2010)

Offer is in on a Tartan 3000 with a bare stern. The current..soon to be former....owner calls her Ariel. I intend to re-name her "Geallta". It's an Irish word that means "Promise". The boat was a promise made years ago and now the boat represents to me the promise of things to come.

As soon as the deal is done I'll have that name on the stern and post a pictures.


----------



## ejholmgren (Mar 27, 2010)

'87 MC Scow I picked up this spring is named "Mirage." Hopefully a 16' boat with a 135 sq ft sail will move so fast that it seems like one. :laugher


----------



## ronspiker (Jun 27, 2001)

My old boat was Hollys Tuition, as my daughter didn't need the money I saved. The dingy was Books & Fees


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

I bought my Hunter Vision as an escape during my divorce ... my ex's name is "Jo" ... friends suggested I should name the boat "No Mo'Jo" ... kinda tough though .... so instead I named her "Nepenthe" from Homer's Odyssey ... a potion inducing a pleasurable sensation of forgetfulness, especially of sorrows


----------



## DropTop (May 7, 2009)

jpmpac said:


> Offer is in on a Tartan 3000 with a bare stern. The current..soon to be former....owner calls her Ariel. I intend to re-name her "Geallta". It's an Irish word that means "Promise". The boat was a promise made years ago and now the boat represents to me the promise of things to come.
> 
> As soon as the deal is done I'll have that name on the stern and post a pictures.


I hope this tartan 3000 is not in city island, NYC... if so RUN! the PO cut every corner you could on that boat while "fixing it up", and I wouldn't wish that wreck on anyone...


----------



## jobi (May 15, 2010)

RomRelyea interesting I was going to say similar story here!
20 years ago I bought a tanzer 26, my dream was to sail the world. cauld not imagine doing anything els. but one day it was hot working on the boat so I went for a cold beer, as she served me I knew this was it. out went the boat and inn with the wife. 20 years later I realise the life Iv built was for her, we are officialy seperated sins yesterday. now I want to live my dream she thinks the boat trip is only a silly exude. reading these forums I realise that we (liveabords) are running away, maybe its from all the nonsens?
The one thing I am sure is thers no sorrow in havin love someone, regrets comme when we forget ourselfs in the process.
good name by the way!
cheers


----------



## sailstein (Apr 8, 2010)

The name of my boat is Dawn Treader. It is from a book by c.s. lewis. The boat in the book is always sailing east toward the sunrise an alagory for god. in other words seeking paradice lost.


----------



## CapnSantiago (Jul 17, 2007)

Vanishing Point

Being an architect I've spent a lifetime hand drawing perspectives (before computers) which are mechanically constructed with one, two, or three points known as vanishing points. Likewise, when you look off to the horizon as far as you can see that is a vanishing point, which is where I'm headed when sailing. Also, when on my boat I become one with it and so "vanish" from everyday issues (work, home, situations, whatever). So "Vanishing Point" is where I come from, where I'm seeking, and where I am.

Since naming her I've been told there is a somehwat famous/classic older movie by that name and some people assume I've named it after the movie. I've never seen the movie nor heard of it until after the naming.

BTW: Great Thread!


----------



## CapnSantiago (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## Naughtylus (Sep 22, 2008)

My boat was called Adventure when I saw the first photograph of her from almost the other side of the globe. It was an adventure buying her, bringing her over here and continues to be so every time I set foot on her deck.
I wouldn't dream of changing her name now. 








___________________
Bristol Channel Cutter


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

*From the Chinese, via Canada ...*

In Canada you have to have a unique name to register federally. This is very hard if you are trying to avoid a number at the end. My wife is Chinese and one of the few things I know in Chinese is 'Ai ni' which means love you. We added an 'A' at the end to make it a palindrome. We also say, that since Americans expect Canadians to say 'eh' all the time, our boat's name is actually "love you, eh!"

After the fact we found out that Ainia was also one of the Amazon warriors, renowned for swiftness. We are very pleased with the name even if we end up spelling it quite often


----------



## escapaide (Jun 6, 2008)

My current boat, a Catalina 22 is named Therapy, my future boat that we plan on crusing in during retirement will be Escapaide, my Escape Aid


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

Our boat is named "Gossamer Wings," as in the line from the song "It Was Just One of Those Things:" "...a trip to the moon on Gossamer Wings." We had thought about the name for a long time and really liked it. About two months after we came up with the name I realized it had my father's initials - GW - just a few months after he passed away.


----------



## dvpamenter (Mar 3, 2000)

The name is Ossifrage, Latin for bone breaker. Original owner was an orthopedic surgeon!!


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm having a tough time naming my boat. I was thinking of Sisomso, reversed osmosis, which is the business I'm in.

But then my wife is really pissed at me for buying the boat, so maybe I need a name reflecting that like Last Straw, Alimony, Other Woman, The Couch, Last Word....

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## DulceSuerna (May 19, 2010)

GaryHLucas said:


> I'm having a tough time naming my boat. I was thinking of Sisomso, reversed osmosis, which is the business I'm in.
> 
> But then my wife is really pissed at me for buying the boat, so maybe I need a name reflecting that like Last Straw, Alimony, Other Woman, The Couch, Last Word....
> 
> Gary H. Lucas


Maybe "The Dog House"


----------



## DulceSuerna (May 19, 2010)

We denamed our boat using the typical incantations to the old gods, invloving Champagne, across the bow etc, Our Maiden voyage from the boat yard in Tarpon to her dock in Palm Harbor was one of Sorrow and Joy, Our Friend followed us on our waverunner, and came across a young man who had a bad accident on his pwc and was face down unconscious in the water. He gave CPR until the CG and Sherrif arrived, even then continued to do so until the victim arrived at the Anclote boat ramp. Unfortunately he passed away. What was supposed to be a joyous occasion was sorrowfull. Upon entering the canal a 1/2 mile from the new Dock we had Dolphins escort us on both sides almost the entire way. They were rubbing the boat and making contact it was awesome. We decided to name the boat "Dulce Suenas" or Sweet Dreams. Yeah I know My screen name is messed up (typo it was late). Maybe a administrator will fix it hint hint. Our dreams are to live on the boat for part of the year down in the Keys, and Bahamas, and at our property the other part of the year, once we retire, they are sweet dreams indeed. We would also like to wish the victim and his family sweet dreams, and our deepest sympathies for the loss.


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

CapnSantiago said:


> Since naming her I've been told there is a somehwat famous/classic older movie by that name and some people assume I've named it after the movie. I've never seen the movie nor heard of it until after the naming.
> 
> BTW: Great Thread!


Vanishing Point was sort of a cult movie in 1971. All us kids thought it was a really cool movie, though in the end, it made little sense, but one of the original good chase scene movies, along with Bullitt. Anyway, a cool name for a boat!
DD


----------



## J36ZT (May 18, 2008)

I don't know what the original name of my boat was, and if anyone can tell me I'd appreciate it and change the name back. I know she was kept in Huntington Harbor at one point. There can't be too many J/36's that were ever kept there (only 50 of them ever built).

As near as I can tell, she was re-named "Zero Tolerance" when she was sold at a police auction probably 5-7 years ago. I'm pretty sure she'd been caught drug running. If she could talk, I know she must have some good stories to tell.

Skipper, J/36 "Zero Tolerance"

PS For some reason I have yet to be pulled over by Coast Guard or any other authorities.


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 13, 2009)

Our boat, a Morgan Tiger Cub, was built "in-house" by a long time Morgan employee. He owned the boat for about 35 years until ill health forced a sale. He sold her to Billy Johnson who installed a new diesel engine, new toe rail and re-did the rigging but ill health stoped the restoration short of cosmetics and I ended up buying Her from Billy (RIP.) We decided to keep the same name she's had from the beginning:










Our Tiger Cub is named Tiger Cub.

We keep pictures of both PO's displayed in the cabin.

DB


----------



## bloodhunter (May 5, 2009)

Enchantress cause she sails like a witch. Also IMO she's a very pretty boat


----------



## jaycallender (Mar 30, 2010)

"Xiao Xiu" we adopted our daughter from China some 10 years ago-her name was Xiao Xiu which means "Little Elegant" or "Little Beautiful" in Cantonese. We are naming our 58' Krogen both in honor of our daughter and after her.


----------



## LuckyDollar (May 26, 2010)

*LuckyDollar*

Currently in a restoration project 22' Sailmaster Sailboat Restoration and the boat is called Tabimba Noank, which apparently is a latino last name and a town in CT. I want to change it, but am not sure yet if I am able, to the Lucky Dollar. I picked this because I bought the boat for a dollar, and I am very passionate about numismatics--my favorite coin is the Morgan dollar. It is kind of a dual meaning, and one that I am very fond of.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

SV Estrellita 5.10b: Why Estrellita 5.10b?


----------



## jkimberly (Jun 18, 2008)

*Puppy Feet 2*

Puppy Feet 2 is a continuation of a theme I used to help persuade the Admiral to 'buy into' sailboating. PF2 now resides on a 26' 1985 Seafarer but the original (PF1) was a 1985 Wellcraft Starwind 19. 'Puppy Feet' & 'Buddy Buns' were two characters in a SNL skit we saw long ago - they were constantly giggling, touching and smooching calling each other (what else) Puppy Feet (her) and Buddy Buns (him). My wifes roomate at the time apparently thought we closely resembled these two characters and started referring to us as Buddy Buns and Puppy Feet.

Naturally when I built the stitch and glue dink 2 years ago, I promptly names it Buddy Buns as it usually follows Puppy Feet 2 around on a short painter (some say leash).


----------



## ereiss (Nov 25, 2002)

*Being There*

Not just because of the Jerzy Kosinski book (and Peter Sellers movie) but because of the state of mind the boat allows me to get in to. I heard a some say that "power boaters get on their boat to GET THERE, sailors get on their boat to BE THERE".

It works for me.

Ed Reiss
Being There
Freedom 38
out of Bristol, RI


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Our first boat we bought from my brother in law and was named "Justified" sort of self explanatory. the new boat that we just bought last summer will be named "Frayed" as in Knot, rope, life,or marriage. It may be the only thing I have left..... but at least I will have my boat.


----------



## Kiltmadoc (Nov 10, 2009)

*Schiehallion*

We co-own the boat, and after a lot of discussion, we all settled on "schiehallion"

Two meanings:
1. It's a mountain in Scotland that is almost perfectly symmetrical and was used by an 18th century mathematician to estimate the mass of the earth
2. It's a very complicated Scottish country dance that, if someone is out-of-step, all falls apart...kind like how it is to sail with more than one person.


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

We named our Catalina 30 "Winning Colors" after the horse that won the Kentucky Derby in 1988, the day we were married (me and my wife, not me and the boat). 

We always said if we bought another boat (we had a Flying Scot at the time), we would name her Winning Colors.


----------



## bulboushead (Jul 20, 2009)

"Wind Blows" for our new (and first boat ever) Catalina 22.




....what, it does!


----------



## captainmike99 (Jul 15, 2000)

*Sea Chelles*

Sea Chelles is the name of my Pearson 365 ketch. My daughter's middle name was Michelle and two of my grand daughter's middle names are Michelle named after their aunt Cristy who was called home at age 20. She loved sailing. So do the grand babies. Also, after the purchase and the decision on the name, we were changing the shower curtain and found a string of sea shells hanging on the curtain rod, so I knew we had the right name.


----------



## newpbs (Apr 21, 2008)

*Stella*

When I first saw Stella she was named "Constellation". My wife was very interested in renaming her because she was ours now and the name should reflect that change. Stella is right in the middle of CON STELLA TION and is centered on the stern. When we removed the CON and the TION we saw that the boat was once known as Constellation Earth!


----------



## MikeAR (Aug 28, 2008)

Our Catalina 22 is called Calontir (pronounced Cal-On-Tear) - welsh for "heartland" for many sentimental reasons - and because we think it sounds good!


----------



## gr8trn (Dec 10, 2008)

*Mistral*

1. 7 letters for the seven seas 
2. Easy to say and pronounce 
3. French wind for a french boat
4. Sounds quite nice with a french accent
5. Harder that naming my child, oh wait, I don't have a child!


----------



## snb25 (May 24, 2010)

*snb25 joni*



captainmike99 said:


> Sea Chelles is the name of my Pearson 365 ketch. My daughter's middle name was Michelle and two of my grand daughter's middle names are Michelle named after their aunt Cristy who was called home at age 20. She loved sailing. Sonetnet do the grand babies. Also, after the purchase and the decision on the name, we were changing the shower curtain and found a string of sea shells hanging on the curtain rod, so I knew we had the right name.


hughes25 on internet. she is all blue sails are next a few c-notes for this next upgrade also the c note is used in playing the blues i also play the blues on and on and on interior is blue too with a compliment of blue butterflies


----------



## ilikerust (Apr 19, 2010)

A couple weekends back, up in Deltaville, VA, I saw a very nice sailboat with what I thought was a pretty cool name: "Someday Came." I figure the guy had been saying for years, "Someday, I'll have a nice big sailboat." Well, I guess his "someday" finally came.

Still working on what to name my little Islands 17 that I just picked up last weekend.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

For the present my imaginary boat's name is 'S/S Never Sail' because I don't have a boat right now. (sigh) But I am looking.....


----------



## Islarose46 (May 29, 2010)

Named her Isla Rose. We were given about 15 minutes to decide if we wanted to keep the old name (we didn't) and come up with a new name and registration port. As for regist. port, we are Canadians from Edmonton. Edmonton is not a good registration port as there is no water anywhere near, let alone an ocean. We went with Victoria, BC. For a name, we came up with Isla Rose, the name of our 3 month old grand-daughter.


----------



## markpillow (Dec 2, 2007)

*Eve*

I named my catalina 22 "EVE" because she's my first boat. I guess i'll call my surf kayak LILITH...?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I always get a kick out of the name (surprisingly common) "The Last One II" or even "The Last One VI"...

Our boat was called Wharf Rat when we bought it.. struggled with a new name but went with FastForward because it's built by a Brazilian company called Fast Yachts. (Some days it seems deliberately misleading........ )


----------



## doncindy (Aug 5, 2007)

Ours is Tranquilidad. Spanish for Tranquility (my first boat's name). We considered TranquiliDad, as sailing is the only way to tranquilize dad.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*QMS reference...*

After sailing a fast cruiser for a decade named "Quicksilver"...
Our current boat just had to be named... "Fresh Air"


And, yes indeed, I do remember _some_ of the sixties.


L


----------



## 75R20 (Jun 20, 2008)

"Mariah" was the name of my Beloved Dog (timberwolf) who was later named "Windy" . Also, the Company that built my boat was named after the owners dog. Mariah is my boats name because everytime I see her, I think of the times I had with that wolf. Man's best friend. I miss her.
Kary
S/V Mariah
#49080


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

Our Chrysler C-22 we got last year is our 1st boat and a dream come true and was never named as far as I know so I thought Don't Wake Me was appropriate for 2 reasons our With our Chrysler C-26 on our maiden voyage with her we got cought in a gale storm, we were tossed around real bad but it didn't stop the wife and I from getting right back out there so we call it Shaken Knot Stir'd.


----------



## glassdad (Feb 21, 2009)

Our Catalina 30 is Odyssey. It our first large sailboat and we plan on having an odyssey. The dinghy is called Dayenu. It means "it is sufficient" in hebrew. We could not decide on how big a dinghy we needed and finally settled on the eight foot one because this one is sufficient.


----------



## weephee (Oct 25, 2008)

We named our boat Chance. Chance, Maryland is the place we discovered her. Her previous name was Happy Days. I am still in the process of restoration but should have her in the water in July. The word Chance could also be reflective of my sailing skills once we depart land.


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

My first boat was a Ranger 29 back in the 70's. Being 25 years old and after reading the Lord of the Rings trilogy, I named it "Frodo" who was an adventurer with the dinghy being his faithful companion "Sam". The boat I have now, a Pearson 323 was named by PO and we found it to be suitable to us "Sterling" with the dinghy as you might have guessed "Silver".


----------



## MtHopeBay (Jul 10, 2008)

*Eastwind*

My first boat is named after the Coast Guard ice breaker of the same name. There were four winds in the class. The Eastwind was built during WWII and served until 1968. It was my Dad's favorite command of all the ships he served on in his 20 year career in the CG.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Olson if you can rememeber some of the sixties........then maybe you like Clinton did not inhale...hahaha

dave


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

First 2 boats were named Pazienza which is Italian for "Patience", something that my grandmother said to me quite often. Unfortunately, it's a lousy name for a boat because a) no one knows what it means and b) no one understands it when said over the radio ("Paz..... what?")

Current boat is named for my bride (and daughter's middle name). The Admiral is quite humble and never attracts attention to herself. But she never objected to having a boat named for her. She won't admit it, but I like to think that she's flattered.


----------



## jobi (May 15, 2010)

hear the boat I want to name ( JOBI ) shes named Avian-Way I think thats a very nice name. now I feel bad to rub her identity


----------



## RicknSue (Jan 13, 2010)

I named her Suzie Q after my wife. My first boat The Willie Mae was after my mom. You can guess why Suzie Q came next.


----------

